# [Commission] Merovingian Franks for Saga



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, it looks like I finished that Merowingian Franks warband! Just 4 points (for now!)


Warlord:















































Saxon Mercenaries:





































Two units of horse-mounted Hearthguard:
























































Frankish Warriors:





































Hope you like them.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That warlord banner...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks. Well, it's all just decals and such.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More top work, great to see


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Decals? Also on the shields?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Oldman78: Thanks very much. 
@neferhet: Yeah, Little Big Men Studio's decals. These people make the business of their lives now that Saga also got so crazy popular in German-speaking areas. Be careful when dealing with them though - the decals "go bad" after about 2 years at the latest. It's really annoying because they aren't exactly cheap. A few months ago I built a model tank kit from 1974 and the decals on that still were good.


----------

